# impossibile compilare mpeg-tools

## djinnZ

Sarò breve (e non riporto riferimenti sul bugzilla od il forum per brevità, ma li ho già letti, ovviamente).

Pare che dopo l'aggiormento a libjpeg-turbo-1.3.0-r3 mpeg-tools non voglia saperne di funzionare.

Ogni suggerimento per uscire da quest'increscioso impasse è ben gradito, fatto slavo il downgrade di libjpeg-turbo, ovviamente.

----------

## loxdegio

Ho letto sul forum generale in inglese (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7488428.html?sid=342e8a7e6f9dcef59d3a198d25f45c42) che smascherando la r5 di mpeg-tools dovresti risolvere... Sempre che sia il tuo stesso caso

----------

## djinnZ

A quanto sembra non c'è soluzione.

Non so perchè ma riprovando adesso sembra funzionare, in precedenza, all'upgrade di libjpeg non andava lo stesso ma comunque il problema resta.

Ancora una volta qualche genio, assai estroso invero, ha smascherato un pacchetto senza che ne siano state stabilizzate tutte le dipendenze (inverse), solo perchè qualcosa che a lui garbava lo richiedeva.

Sarei tentato di aprire un bug dedicato ma poi so che va finire nel nulla o si limitano ad accodarlo a quello già aperto. Mah

Mi limito porre l'enfasi dovuta sulla seconda riga della mia signature tanto per cambiare...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## loxdegio

Mi dispiace che tu non abbia trovato la soluzione ai tuoi problemi, ma non usando quel pacchetto non sarei stato in grado di fornirti alcuna soluzione, quindi mi sono affidato a Mr G e lui quello mi ha sputato fuori  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non è una soluzione.

Il problema sta nel fatto che hanno smascherato una libreria senza aver verificato che i pacchetti stabili la supportassero e rimuovendo dall'albero di portage i pacchetti per poter tornare indietro.

Non posso che augurare una atroce e lunga agonia al responsabile.

----------

## loxdegio

AHAHHAHA  :Very Happy:  Mi dispiace, mi sa che allora sarà il tempo a portare consiglio  :Wink: 

----------

